# Dessin avec Notability



## Ligeard (4 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir,

Le confinement impliquant le télétravail, me voilà à utiliser l’iPad pour prendre des notes et réaliser des schémas.
Je découvre Notability, très agréable et complet.
Par contre, quand on dessine (schéma par exemple) je délimite d’abord les contours puis je colorie l’intérieur.
Seulement, si la pointe de l’Apple Pencil est relâchée entre les deux, on a une deuxième couche de couleur qui s’ajoute. Ce qui donne une impression de Gribouillage.
Existe-t-il une option à cocher pour que le coloriage soit uniforme?

ce serait le top!

Merci, bonne soirée et bon courage durant cette période.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (5 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,
je n’ai pas de Pencil, mais pour avoir une couleur uniforme j’utilise le crayon plutôt que le feutre


----------



## Ligeard (5 Avril 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je n’ai pas de Pencil, mais pour avoir une couleur uniforme j’utilise le crayon plutôt que le feutre


Merci pour le conseil.
Effectivement, avec le crayon, il n’y a pas ce problème.
Mais ça ne donne pas le même résultat, les couleurs sont plus foncées.
Dommage qu‘on ne puisse pas utiliser le feutre et qu’il y ait automatiquement une reprise bord à bord.

bonne journée.


----------



## Chris K (5 Avril 2020)

Bonjour,

Si tu as « transformé » ta forme, tu peux lui appliquer un style avec une couleur de fond.


----------



## Ligeard (5 Avril 2020)

Ok, c’est bon à savoir.
Par contre, ce ne sont pas des formes. Il n’y a rien de régulier...
Merci tout de même, je ne connaissais pas cette astuce.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (5 Avril 2020)

Ligeard a dit:


> Merci pour le conseil.
> Effectivement, avec le crayon, il n’y a pas ce problème.
> Mais ça ne donne pas le même résultat, les couleurs sont plus foncées.
> Dommage qu‘on ne puisse pas utiliser le feutre et qu’il y ait automatiquement une reprise bord à bord.
> ...


Si tu veux obtenir des couleurs plus claires rien ne t’empêche de les créer


----------



## Ligeard (5 Avril 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Si tu veux obtenir des couleurs plus claires rien ne t’empêche de les créer


Oui, c’est vrai. Je vais essayer.
Mais j’ai remarqué que si je choisis la même couleur avec l’outil « crayon » ou « feutre » le résultat est différent.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (5 Avril 2020)

Ligeard a dit:


> Oui, c’est vrai. Je vais essayer.
> Mais j’ai remarqué que si je choisis la même couleur avec l’outil « crayon » ou « feutre » le résultat est différent.


Oui C’est normal car ils appliquent un niveau de transparence ce qui éclaircie la couleur
PS: pour retrouver les couleurs à l’identique, utilise la pipette


----------



## Ligeard (5 Avril 2020)

Cool, merci


----------



## drs (6 Avril 2020)

Bonjour 

A la base, le feutre dont vous parlez est un surligneur de texte, c’est pour cette raison que la couleur est plus transparente. Rien n’empêche de modifier la transparence mais ce n’est pas son utilité première.
Pour colorier, il vaut mieux utiliser le stylo avec une pointe plus grosse.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (6 Avril 2020)

drs a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> A la base, le feutre dont vous parlez est un surligneur de texte, c’est pour cette raison que la couleur est plus transparente. Rien n’empêche de modifier la transparence mais ce n’est pas son utilité première.
> Pour colorier, il vaut mieux utiliser le stylo avec une pointe plus grosse.


Bonjour,
je ne suis pas sûr que l’on puisse modifier la transparence, la saisie manuelle de la couleur n’accepte que 6 éléments (chiffres ou lettres en hexa) ce qui n’est pas suffisant pour intégrer le degré de transparence dans la saisie


----------



## Ligeard (6 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir,
Je comprends mieux la fonction que j’appelle « feutre ».
Par contre, on peut créer une couleur mais pas modifier la transparence.


----------



## drs (7 Avril 2020)

Bonjour

Effectivement j’ai testé aujourd’hui on ne peut pas changer la transparence.
Cet outil est là juste pour surligner du texte.


----------

